# Lower profile impact short - red d3o or Dainese?



## gc2012 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi all, 

I plan to add some impact shorts to my outfit after a few falls at the weekend  I already use a "tailsaver" (Great Alternative to Crash Pads and Padded Shorts - Tailsaver!) and find it good but looking to add something that also pads the hips / ass cheeks etc a bit more. 

I plan to buy a soft tail pair and continue to use them with the tailsaver. So trying to find a lower profile pair that I can fit in my trousers as well  I hurt my tail last year and really feel more = better until I find my mojo again! 

Generally wondering (read online) are Dainese a lower profile than Red or is it much of a muchness

Thanks
G


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

gc2012 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I plan to add some impact shorts to my outfit after a few falls at the weekend  I already use a "tailsaver" (Great Alternative to Crash Pads and Padded Shorts - Tailsaver!) and find it good but looking to add something that also pads the hips / ass cheeks etc a bit more.
> 
> ...


Hi gc2012,
I have not been boarding long and this weekend took a big fall!!
Right now I have Demon S12 shorts but they didn't do too much for my tail bone....
Can you tell me about the Tailsaver???


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

heres an idea for ya! buy a football girdle, they have a soft padding in them that absorbs impact rather than deflecting it and they are pretty low profile because they are designed for maximum movement.










and heres the website where you can find a bunch. 
Girdle | Eastbay.com
personally i rock the nikes both under my football pants and on the hill.


----------

